# What nicknames for your chihuahuas?



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Do you have nicknames for your chihuahuas and the reasons for the nicknames? 

*Some of our nicknames for Bella are  *:

Nino-Nino (what my little niece calls her for "little little")

Bella Rockefella (for "Rockefeller" because we spend money on her as if she is a Rockefeller)

Dog-ter (she is "Mommy's daughter")


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee

Smiffy......Smiff Master....Who's the Daddy
Triniy.......Trin........barrel......Queen B
Ella...Beela-Leena......Lady.....
Kasper....Boo


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cookie's Nickname is Cookie Jane <--Long Story

Bos's Nickname is Miser Bo (Like Mister without the T) 

Chloe's Nickname is Clo Bo


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch - Tiddy, Stid-Tid, Mr Stid, Mr Fuzzball, the fur nicknames are kinda endless with him lol

Zero - Little Man (he answers to that over Zero) , Zerie (what my brother calls him), Mr Darcy (if you meet him you'd understand)


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> Stitch - Tiddy, Stid-Tid, Mr Stid, Mr Fuzzball, the fur nicknames are kinda endless with him lol
> 
> Zero - Little Man (he answers to that over Zero) , Zerie (what my brother calls him), Mr Darcy (if you meet him you'd understand)



As in the Pride and Prejudice "Mr. Darcy"


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL my chi names are funny and i hope some don't get mad about them.

*Jamoka *
Moka
Moka pie
Little Fu*ker #1 (My mother gave them all this name)

*Jemini*
Puppy
biggums
big girl with pretty eyes
Little Fu*ker #2

*Jasper*
Beep Beep (he acts kinda strange sometimes)
Jasper Wasper
Pretty Baby
Little Fu*ker 3

*Justice*
Prissy
White Girl (she's white)
Diva


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Some aren't appropriate for a public message board. :O


Trixie:
- Trix
- Stinker
- Sasha (because I call them each other's names )

Sasha:
- Stinker Jr
- Stinker II
- Destructor
- Trixie (see above)
- Sah... NO! Stop! NO.. Get away from that! NO!


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> LOL my chi names are funny and i hope some don't get mad about them.
> 
> *Jamoka *
> Moka
> ...



Lol is she afraid of them or something?

My grandmother calls Chloe (she is a fawn color) the "little blonde one"


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

ChiFan said:


> Some aren't appropriate for a public message board. :O
> 
> 
> Trixie:
> ...


:foxes251: :sign5:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

ChiFan said:


> Some aren't appropriate for a public message board. :O
> 
> Sasha:
> - Sah... NO! Stop! NO.. Get away from that! NO!



This is too funny about Sasha! 

My husband and I said the same thing to Bella when we first adopted her as a 1-year old chi. She was a hyperactive, playful, free spirit little puppy. I swear she thought her new nickname was "No!" for the first few months.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Hmm - I call Baby plenty of things  Bubs, Cherub, Sweetie Pie, Stinkorz, Baby-girl, Sexy-girl, Nana (like banana), Silly pups...and some others xD

Oh yes, and 'the ratdog' xD (it's a wonder she knows her name is Baby at all!)


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

We call Polly, chunky monkey and stinky.

Mouse is Moo moo , mulan and moose.

Bella is Belly button, 

Charlie is jus charlie.

Chilli is chilli pepper, chilbil

Dede is didi, 

Winnie woo is mummys baby, cuddle bum.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max's nicknames are.....Pooky, Pookers, Maxi-poo (one of my daughters calls him that).

Pedro's are....Peds, Peders, Peder-raider.

We make up weird nicknames for our chi's, don't we??!! HaHa!!!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Poosie,Pupoose,Boo Boo , Ebidance , Princess , Poowey,Min, Monkey, werid that most of my nicknames start with a P.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Taylor89 said:


> Lol is she afraid of them or something?
> 
> My grandmother calls Chloe (she is a fawn color) the "little blonde one"


LOL no she calls them that when they do something bad or steal something. 

like today Jasper stole her shoe ,and she yelled give my shoe you Little Fu*ker! :foxes15: 
LOL so she does it when they do something cute too, i don't know that's jsut her love hate thing with them and when they hear her say it they come running to give her KISSES!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We call Yoshi "Whiddle" baby talk for little.
My husbands dad call him "what knot"
Sometimes I call him "Oshi" how my nephew pronounces Yoshi, LOL!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Priya
.. Princess, pri pri, priya rhea, fuzzy butt, skinny minnie...

Malachi
.. Sugar booger, mali, chubs, chunky, chunky monkey

Whats funny, when you call malachi chunky monkey he gets SOOO excited. Call me that, youd see the worst side of me! LOL


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

usi2004 said:


> Malachi... Sugar booger, mali, chubs, chunky, chunky monkey
> 
> Whats funny, when you call malachi chunky monkey he gets SOOO excited. Call me that, youd see the worst side of me! LOL


How did you come up with the nickname Chunky Monkey for Malachi (LOL)?


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pebs, Peb Diddily, puppy girl, stinky, buggerlugs and baby


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cause, he's just so chubby! Actually, he's not even fat, its his skin that makes him feel/look like it ! LOL He's got rolls on rolls, I swear he feels like he's mixed with one of those wrinkly dogs, ohhh I can't think of the name of them!! And he's like a monkey, jumping everywhere. He can jump atleast 3 1/2 ft high and 5ft across . Its so funny to watch! Plus.. I like the ice creame! Explains why I'm so chunky


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Good thread idea Bella's Mom!  Tres cool!

Ellie's knicknames are:

Jelly Bean-Jelly rhymes with Ellie and she was as small as a jelly bean when she was a bubba (which she answers to as much as Ellie!)

Stink Monkey-James likes to tease me by saying she smells!

Ellie Belly-belly rhymes with Ellie (sad, I know! lol :lol: )

I also call her a whole range of endearments, like sweetheart, baby, darlin' etc.

x_


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

"Monster Child" when Boop's play gets too rough and she hurts me. Otherwise, just variations on her name - Boopster, Boopsie, etc. - and endearments.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet's current ones are Twig, Twigs, Twiggy, T, Little Miss, Little Miss T,


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

ChiFan said:


> Some aren't appropriate for a public message board. :O
> 
> 
> Trixie:
> ...


I havn't got nicknames really I just call them my boys. But you made me laugh with yours especially the mix up names I do that all the time.
Ria


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Jinxy's nicknames - jinx, Jinxoulini, winxy, boosiki, boo boo boo, cow moo moo moo, kalie
There are more, but I guess I have to stop at some point lol.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ohhh! I forgot one of my favorites. 
Stinky breath baby! (unfortunately her breath is awful sometimes. I'm glad it's not very often. )


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Nicknames I give Tia:

- puppies
- twinky
- twinky pies
- sausage roll
- chubbies
- babies
- bay bay
- piglet
- chunky munky

And my boyfriend calls her an "itty bitty turkey", lol!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Romeo is Roo, Ruby, Hop-a-long ( cause he has a broken leg )

Mr Big is Biggy, Biggy Bum Bum, Biggles


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lol these names are so cute well we call charlie these farley , mr murpy, grumpy, little man ,wee man, barker and skidder as he always run and skids into things we call honey these hunny bunny, little squirt, skinny binny, boney as i think she needs to fatten up scardy as shes not as brave as charlie


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My girls have lots of little nicknames, but the main ones are:-

Tiani - Charni Choodles or Choods and

Pebbles - Pebbi Poodles or Poods

Don't ask how these came about. They just kind of happened!!!

Fran.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Dixie- Dixiedoodle


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

PrincessElla
nicknames

Ribs cause she has alot of ribs
Chiple-Spoiled
Nina
Big Sister
Fea ugly in spanish

Pearl
Precious
nicknames

baby girl
nina
pearla girl
la guera the blonde in spanish
chiple


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm... I have a couple for Chizilla. My brother has many more for his pug luigi... I don't think that dog even knows his own name... lol Anyhow... for Chizilla he goes by 

Chi-Chi
Chach or The Chach
Cheech
Furry Little Bugger (only when he's misbehaving... lol)
Chuppy (Combination of Chi + Puppy)


----------



## PJP (Jan 15, 2007)

Daeze's Nicknames

Daeze Mae
Sister
Baby girl
Sweetie


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's an old thread but I didn't think I should start a new one for the same subject...

Here are the ones for my 3:

CoCo:
Brownie & Baby Dog
Cotton:
Whitie, Booda & Itty Bitty (I know she is called fat and tiny at the same time)
Tink:
Blackie, Stinker & Micro Mutt

They also have others but they aren't appropiate for the i'net. lol


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I call Emma: Stinky McGrotto, Girl, Baby, Mama, Emma the Dilemma, Princess, Diva etcc...


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Really enjoyed this thread.

Amigo is also called
Mig's
miggy
me-go (with you)
miggles
and 'rudy" cause he barks at me if i'm talking to someone else to get my attention, very rude!!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs has been call buttscrubber because when she runs full out her butt drops to the floor. Babinator (i.e. the Terminator), we were amazed/impressed/horrified at the things that her little mouth would fit around and destroy. Lil 'irl, is what my dad first called her and now it's munchkin or twerp depending if she's cuddling or running off with something of his.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Kujo- Koojoo, Lil Sh%$ (DH fav), King . 

Leena- Leena Bobeena, go cart- she squats down and runs around I think she looks like a go cart lol. 

RubyLee- Ruby, spaz- NOOOO STOPP EATING THAT!!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

We have a few for Riley.. no clue how I'd spell them but I'll try lol.

Ryel-pup
Ryels
Bubba (my boyfriend call all dogs that, I don't know why lol)

El'Rylo the Mexican and O'Riley the Irish Mexican


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney -

Rossy. this was my dad's attempt at saying Roxy, LOL! When we were driving home after he picked me up from work one day, he was trying to tell me something she did but he called her that and i said, "who is rossy??" 

Minnie, Minnie Min. My brother Joe calls her these two from time to time. I have NO idea how he came up with them.

little head. I occasionally call her this. Hence my username 

Queen. My brother Joe and I call her this. I love how she does respond to it



Butter - 

Butta. We like to say her name with an 'a' ending

Pitty. My mom came up with this one for her. Whenever she says it in an excited way, Butter gets very happy, tail wagging 90 miles an hour. It's supposed to be "pretty"


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

lol this thread is soo funny, 

Precious- presh or piri-piri chicken recently lol because her legs remind me of chiken wings some times lol!! and Preyu because the little boy next door calls it her..lol

Junior- JuJu, Ju's, and Juna because again, the little boy next door calls it him lol!! xx


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

funny thread.
maxamillion - bubbie, mama's little man, chunky butt, bubba (he just reminds me of a good old southern boy )

Daizy - sissy(short for sister) little devil, lazy daizy,daizy do, baby girl, daddy's girl,little girl
i mainly call them sissy and bubba. dh calls them by their names.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Now that we also adopted Lina 7 months ago, we call her:

Lina Beana
Leenie


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Mamacita & Papacito


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nyny is short for Nya.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo (Nov 3, 2008)

We have a laundry list of names for Leo!

Puppy
Bubbie
Snaggle-tooth (his tooth likes to hang out sometimes, lol)
Poopy
Dookie-buttz (you can imagine why we call him that!)
Pretty Boy
Mama's Boy
Little Bits

The list goes on and on.. It's amazing he knows his real name, lol.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Izzy is often called: Busy Bee or Monster.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl is: Carlos/Carlitos, Lo, Lowie, Lois...poor guy haha
Mia is: Miamor (mi amor), Mia Bella, Bella...

When Carl was a baby I used to call him the WEIRDEST things: Baby Shark, Chip, Little Chips...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam-
Adam Ant, babes, carpet shark.
Hannah-
Hannah Banana, Hannie, Hannie Bannie, and Pocket Rocket!!
And they share Stinky, Sausage and Munchkin with the cats.


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Cooper is his real name but he gets;
Coopy
Coops
Coopsie
Cooper Pedy (After a small town in South Australia which is actually called Coober Pedy)
Munchkin
Beautiful/Gorgeous/Baby 
AND last but not least the most RANDOM nickname ever
Tabongy Or Tabonga Coopy Or Tabongy Coopy hahaha (Long story short, on spongebob square pants there is an episode where they are living in the 'stone age' and are meant to be cave men and they communicate using that word 'tabonga' when talking about Gary, Spongebobs pet snail hahahaha.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella's nicknames are:
Tink
Miss Bumpkin
Bubba Gump
Bella Bumpkin 
Pringles
Pringle-Ella


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

nonos,
dyson - cause he is like a mini hoover
and rottweiler for the irony.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx gets called:
Jaxx of course (which is short for Jaxxson)
Pookie
Pookie butt
and hubby calls him Buddy a lot


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Nutjob or for some reason at cuddly time Babba-boo


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I call Mylo puppy, Matey, my gorgeous/beautiful boy, pupster, puppy pie but mostly Mr Mylo. When he does something naughty I call him a poo head which is better than my OH who calls him bum face as a term of endearment. He also calls him monkey butt and fuzzy butt. 

Willow so far just gets called little one.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Spice is Pice,
Sugar is Shugo,
Boo is Ziggy still, all these are what my daughter calls them!

I call Sugar Shuga Buga sometimes!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Mikai-
Kai
Kai-kai
Princess
Pretty girl

Toki-
Tokster
Fat boy
Beast


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol we have a Beast too! Bambi's other names are Bumble, Bumble Bee, Bumble Beast, Small, Wheaten Nugget, She mostly answers to Beast, Beasty or Beastly though.
Harley is Moo, Mr Moo, or Moo Moo, occasionally Harley Marley Moo, or Oom. He no longer answers to Harley.


----------



## Chelsie (Oct 20, 2012)

Toffee has quite a few!
Toffee pop, Toff, Toffee Tickle, Stinky Animal (For wind reasons lol) Toffiffee.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Skynyrd is Doodlebug, Boo, Doobles, and almost any permutation of those at any given time lol. 
Bella is Bells or Bebe most of the time
Roxy is Neener and Hooker. The latter was given to her by one of our friends and just stuck.
Lynyrd is Lil' Man or Baby but he is too little to be aware of the concept of a name.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

We call Muffin "Popcorn" when she comes in from pottying or when anyone comes to visit she gets super excited and pops up and down and spins in circles wagging her tail reminds us of poping popcorn she when she does that we laugh and call her popcorn..


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, this sure is an old thread. But, I'm glad it's been revived because I enjoyed the previous posts.

My husband, when he comes home in the evening, will usually greet Ren by calling him "Houndus Maximus" because he likes to act like he's a big tough dog.  He also sometimes calls him "My favorite little man." Aw...

Sometimes we jokingly call him "The Chihuahua of Love," because for a while, it seemed he would only play with female dogs at his play group, and there was one time where he tried to mount our female cat. So we would make jokes about him being such a ladies' man. (He's getting neutered next month.) Although on Saturday I took him to our first meeting of a local Chihuahua Meetup group, and I was happy to see him finally playing with dogs of both sexes.

Other than that, I just call him different terms of endearment, like cutie pie, or my sweet baby, etc.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey - 

Honey Monster, Honey Pie, HP Sauce, Baby Girl, Honey Bunny, Bunny Boo, Ladypops, Mommy's Angel, Princess, Bad Girl!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Gucci is 'Little Man'
We always call him that because he is the wee man in the house and you can totally tell he is a man because he is always grumpy LOL!

Chanel is 'Fluffy Puff'
I don't think I need to elaborate on that too much  She is just a ball of fur! And when she lays still on the floor she looks like one of those plush fluffy carpets haha!

Prada is 'Smarty Pants'
She is my 'first born' (i.e first chi) as I would like to call her and she honestly has a higher combined smarts than the other 2 (Bless their hearts I still love them hehe!)
She can master tricks quickly and truly understands me, its weird somethings she does are so human!
She cuddles with me when I am sick and doesn't move from my side for anything.. not even her favourite toy!
When I go to work, she sits by the door until I get back (it always melts my heart)
And she picks flowers or does silly things for me when I feel down, (she did that on her own one day, just bit off a flower and put it on my lap and she sometimes still does it when I am angry or sad) and I don't know how but she senses my mood


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my, Prada sounds really special, what a sweetheart.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG-
Diva
Princess
Drama Queen
Littles
Munchkin

Sonny
Little Man
Linebacker
Munchkin
Mommy's boy


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina's nickname is Lina Beana. 

Other nicknames we give Bella and Lina are "Nie-Nie" (rhymes with "lie-lie") or "Stinky Butt", and both girls come running to us (LOL).

I love all the nicknames posted by everyone here! It shows we really adore and love our chis!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and they both get called squeaky bear when they are super tired and start making squeaky noises LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Collectively mine are the Wicked Pixies, hence my username.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khorra is sometimes called Kor Kor
Dakota is frequently called Kota and amazingly they never get mixed up on who I am calling when I call for Khorra or Kota! I figured that that would have been a problem, lol.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh boy, there are a lot. These are some of my favorites:
Stinky Twinkie
Twink
TwinkFace
Fluffy
FluffyButt 
Mush


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to add that we also call Khorra Hoover. Because she is like a little Hoover vacuum cleaner where all she wants to do is walk around with her nose to the floor eating up every single little fuzz, stone, paper, stick, leaf, piece of food, etc. that she can find. She does this non stop. I swear I'm gonna go buy her a muzzle just to keep her from eating everything! Lol!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

*Quinn*
FinFin
Quinny

*Leah*
Leelee
Loulou

*Claude*
Gir (my sisiter started this and its what he answers to the most)
Girgy

*Eva*
Diva
Eva the diva
Div
Ev


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella gets called:

Little one
Weezer (her middle name is Louise)
Naughty little puppy

and my boyfriend calls her Stella Isabella Walla-walla Washington... for some reason that I've yet to figure :daisy:


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha I just love all of these names! Does anyone else feel slightly insane in the yard if your neighbors happen to catch you calling one by something silly?
The other day I had Skynyrd out running around and my neighbor overheard me call him Stinky McDoodlebutt, (ok, so maybe I yelled it across the yard) which caused him to bust out laughing and look at me like I was crazy.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

NefariousCupcake said:


> Haha I just love all of these names! Does anyone else feel slightly insane in the yard if your neighbors happen to catch you calling one by something silly?
> The other day I had Skynyrd out running around and my neighbor overheard me call him Stinky McDoodlebutt, (ok, so maybe I yelled it across the yard) which caused him to bust out laughing and look at me like I was crazy.



I feel insane when I have to yell at them normally... "Monkey leaving Twinkie alone"... "Twinkie stop chasing Monkey she's going to smack you" oy..


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady's nickname is Ladybug or Ladybuggles. Prince Valiant who goes by Prince seems to be getting called PV or Little Man a lot in the short time he has been with us.


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

*Nicknames for our Chis*

For our new Chi, the nicknames I have so far are:
1. Sugar Cookie
2. Pretty Girl
3. The Little One
4. Precious

For our dearly beloved, deceased Chi the nicknames were:
1. The Baby
2. Pumpkin
3. Muffin
4. The Boss
5. El Jefe 
6. Sheriff
7. Pretty Girl
8. Gift from God


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

Maia's nicknames are:
Mimi
Love Bug
Maia Boo
Mommy's Girl
Princess
Little Miss. 


Bear's nicknames are:
BearBear
Squeaker- when he was little his bark sounded like a squeak
Squeaky
Tricycle- can't explain that one, lol
Fluff-ball- cause he's a long haired chi
Crazy Man- when it's time to go outside he's crazy!!!


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, hmm, let's see..

*Sophie*
Soapy
Topie
Tope-Tope
Doggems
Puppems
Puppy
Dumbo (because of her big ears )


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL. I love all our nicknames for our furbabies. Please keep them coming.


----------

